# nothin like a warm home



## rlo (Jan 26, 2008)

tried walking the pre-civil war road this morn w/ my metal detector  ground was too frozen to dig. So I came back in & made a German apple pancake. Now my house is toasty warm, & smells like apple pie! Life is rough!


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 26, 2008)

i wouldnt mind some pancakes right now!  Have you seen the new jug of pancakes bisquick came out with?... yuk!  who would eat that crap?

 I make mine from scratch, it's the only way... not to mention pancakes only take five minutes to mix!


----------



## rlo (Jan 26, 2008)

yup I agree w/ you. Only homemade, & I use buttermilk.  Have you ever tried german apple pancake?  you use no leavening, & you bake it. sounds wierd, but oh man are they good!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 27, 2008)

Yup, I make the big thick ones with lots of real butter and Blackburn real cane syrup. I have them with bacon and sometime with grits on over medium eggs. Bisquisk is OK for sausage balls but scratch is the only way to do pancakes.

 Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... 

 Blackburn Syrup still comes in reusable quart canning style gars too.


----------



## rlo (Jan 27, 2008)

we should have a bottle diggers breakfast


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 27, 2008)

Blueberry pancakes are one of my favs.  Not a Bisquick fan either.  I love crepes too, with a little creme fraiche. 
 Ooh and some smoked salmon too rlo. lol.  Seriously, love it.


----------



## rlo (Jan 27, 2008)

& I had oatmeal this morn  what is wrong w/ me


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 27, 2008)

Make it Lobey, we're all hungry lol.  Oatmeal is good with brown sugar and a little sour cream.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 27, 2008)

I had breakfast for dinner, you all had me so inspired.  I have a sausage balls recipe, I forgot about it.  It does call for bisquik.  What is your recipe?  Thanks.


----------



## logueb (Jan 28, 2008)

How about a big ol slice of fried country cured ham, a big scoop of grits covered in red-eye gravy, scrambled eggs, and some cat-head biscuits and home-maid cane syrup.


----------



## rlo (Jan 28, 2008)

tell me when!!


----------



## rlo (Jan 28, 2008)

how 'bout scotch eggs?


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 28, 2008)

I like my eggs over easy.  I want 2 eggs and 2 pieces of toast.  Maybe some bacon too.


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2008)

Lobey, You're making me try to eat my computer screen []. That thing looks delicious! Unfortunately, I'm not much of a chef...But I can make a mean-ass greasy quesadilla in the microwave. ~Jim


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds... greasy. []


----------



## rlo (Jan 28, 2008)

Lobey- - looks great!  think I will have breakfast tonight.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm full of Jumbolia and hungry again already!  My secret with the cakes is three tablespoons of brown sugar and a table spoon of pure maple syrup in the mix...  add a teaspoon of vanilla too...  think I'm having cakes in the morning... I'll be dreaming about em all night!  

 Never had the German apple cakes Rio, but apple pie is the way to my good side, and I could live on pancakes so I think they could be dangerous for me!  Could you send me a recipe?


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 28, 2008)

What's better than men that cook?  Shoes.  You knew that was coming.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 28, 2008)

Did you use Andouille sausage?  That stuff is soooo good.  Some day I'll put a pic of my Jambalaya on here.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL Google it Chef Lobey []  Not takin' the bait townie.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 28, 2008)

Cut and paste is over rated[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## RedGinger (Jan 28, 2008)

lol, that's funnier than the horse picture.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 29, 2008)

I had a little trouble spelling jambalaya!  I use kielbasa, mushroom, squash, zucchini and garlic for the basics, and as any good jambalaya dish its spiced to hell and always a little different from there!  One thing I do is add a little tomato sauce to the rice to give it a little texture... not so much you can really taste it, just enough to make it saucy.  I cook the sausage and veggies with A-1, butter and brown sugar as as base too... ohh man...


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 29, 2008)

Coffee

 Where's the Coffee?


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 29, 2008)

That sounds really good.  I like it really spicy too.  You have to try the andouille, though.  You'll like it.   Luckily, this thread has no calories![]


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 29, 2008)

You know what yalls are making me hungry stop it.  lol


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been hungry since it started lol.  Don't read it Jake, your arteries will get clogged lol.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, that would fill me up.  I think I could eat the whole thing, L.  I know you don't, but I'd sure like to give it a try.  Yum! []


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 29, 2008)

lol.  I eat McDonalds food so they are already clogged.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 29, 2008)

Dont you work?


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah im a taxidermist.  I set my own hours.  Im just not really busy right now is all.  Hunting seasons practically over till spring gobbler.
 On my free time Im glued to the internet lol.  Id like to get out and dig a few holes but its too cold.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 29, 2008)

ahhh, just woke up a little while ago after a Jumbolaya induced nap!  love that stuff, I cant wait to try the German apple pancakes though, thanks Rio!  have ta have a cup of coffee with it too...

 Next batch I'm going to use kielbasa's and andouille...  always like that creole food!


----------



## California Dream N (Jan 29, 2008)

Man you guys made me hungry...I agree...Please share that German Apple Pancake recipe. sounds good. YUMMY......Norene


----------



## logueb (Jan 29, 2008)

After reading this post, I went home and thawed out a pack of homemade deer sausage.  Rolled them into little patties, fried up a stack of pancaked, scrambled some eggs.  Loaded the pancakes down with homemade blueberry syrup and clogged my arteries to a fair ye well.  But then I went bottle digging for an hour and unclogged them.  Didn't find anything but moved a ton of dirt.  Was getting real close and it got dark.  It's hard to dig with one had and hold a flashlight in the other .  Oh well, better luck next time.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 29, 2008)

head lamp!  best 15 bucks I've ever spent....


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't forget artist.  I love the drawing you did of Mir.  
 I have to stop looking at this thread, I'm getting hungry again[]


----------

